# Rebel Charger skyrocket in value due to confederate flag?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I have seen that that the dukes of hazard general lee cars have soared in value since they have been discontinued over the controversy about the rebel
flag. Do you all think the aFx rebel charger will also rise in value because of its rebel flag?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

the sensitivity over this issue has gotten so bad that TVLand has just pulled the dukes of hazard tv show off the air.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

say it ain't so
this country is going to hell in a handbasket


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

alpink said:


> say it ain't so
> this country is going to hell in a handbasket


First Al ... you have that right. Second I'll not be selling mine. Third I'll not be buying another. Fourth I feel sorry for anyone that runs out to get one.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I only have one, but at least its in mint loose condition. Wish I had more. I saw one on ebay but it was $200 asking price.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

just checked ebay again, the only one on there is $300 minimum bid asking price now.
That would be nice if its really a $300 car now.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I curious about the 69 "Rebel Corvette" that raced through 73 I think. There are some 1/32nd scale versions of that out there, wonder what their prices will jump to?

http://www.superchevy.com/features/1403-1969-chevrolet-corvette-rebel-l88/daytona.html

-Paul


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope so!







[/URL]


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

The Rebel mutha load!:thumbsup:


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

asnnafan,
I am afraid the PC police will now have you on their radar. You better put those in a vault so they can't find them and destroy them! Things are getting a bit stupid.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Awesome!*

ASENNA, Great shot, now lets hear the story of each acquisition. also I hate that pit case and the way it holds cars. Bob


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Can anyone say paint shop?


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Fugedaboudet, 

Ya just gotta go with the flow. I'm sticking with Iron Crosses and Skullz, until Swastikas and Reb Flags are OK again.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> First Al ... you have that right. Second I'll not be selling mine. Third I'll not be buying another. Fourth I feel sorry for anyone that runs out to get one.


Well,
"WE" are all "RACE-ists" here, aren't we ??? :freak::wave:
We've ALWAYS "BEEN" ...."RACE-ists"... 

(trying to find some "Humor" @ NO-1's Expense, but maybe mine :thumbsup

Love ya' ALL!!!

(except 4 the "Nasty" 8 foot-tall Aliens from; "I.D.4" movie :freak :tongue: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dukes*

you guys know this wont last you guys know the price will go up. they pulled all the dukes stuff from the stores to. even the aw dukes race sets. I found at wally 2 dukes model kits so I bought 1 and at flea market I found rosco,s police car so I snagged it to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Everyone and their brother is buying rebel flag items hoping to cash in on this tragedy that was placed upon this flag. Hate to say it but the market is flooded with this stuff. Good luck guys.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

did you guys hear pro golfer bubba Watson is going to change the flag on his 1:1 general lee from confederate flag to USA flag to be politically correct.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hifisapi said:


> did you guys hear pro golfer bubba Watson is going to change the flag on his 1:1 general lee from confederate flag to USA flag to be politically correct.


yeah....:freak: why doesn't he just SELL it 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*sell it*



Bubba 123 said:


> yeah....:freak: why doesn't he just SELL it
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


there is a potential buyer who is negotiating and hopes to acquire before the custom paint job occurs.

news at 11

:tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

my problem is with people who are all of a sudden deciding this flag is not PC.
there have long been folks who didn't like it and wanted it banned.
but now, the band wagon is overflowing with new recruits.
just like Bubber Watson who has had this ICON on the car all of a sudden deciding it doesn't meet with his approval?
where were those delicate scruples a month ago?
can
you
say 
GRANDSTANDING
?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> there is a potential buyer who is negotiating and hopes to acquire before the custom paint job occurs.
> 
> news at 11
> 
> :tongue:


we have a Hollywood car museum here in Jackson, TN. (Rusty's)
and 1 of the MANY Gen. Lee duplicates (they had many...)
he has NO intentions of modifying it OR removing it .. :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Since these are cars that were made some 40 years ago, I doubt they would be affected. I don't believe possessing something with the confederate flag on it (or a flag itself) is against the law.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

dlw said:


> Since these are cars that were made some 40 years ago, I doubt they would be affected. I don't believe possessing something with the confederate flag on it (or a flag itself) is against the law.


not "Yet",...anyways..:thumbsup: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> not "Yet",...anyways..:thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Bubba you are 100% right with that statement.

I've never owned one of those flags, I'm not from the part of the country that flies them. I'm a first generation American and have never felt bothered by that flag. I always felt it meant you were from the south and proud of that. The north has a flag, and so far no one seems to be bothered by it. I guess it's days are numbered though.

My neighbor flies a POW/MIA flag, I fly The United States MARINE CORPS Colors. Soon I'm afraid we'll have to take them down. No, I don't think I will.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Bubba you are 100% right with that statement.
> 
> I've never owned one of those flags, I'm not from the part of the country that flies them. I'm a first generation American and have never felt bothered by that flag. I always felt it meant you were from the south and proud of that. The north has a flag, and so far no one seems to be bothered by it. I guess it's days are numbered though.
> 
> My neighbor flies a POW/MIA flag, I fly The United States MARINE CORPS Colors. Soon I'm afraid we'll have to take them down. No, I don't think I will.


my wife & I are originally from Upstate N.Y.......
I got "Into" the Dixie-Thing w/ DoH on TV....
got the; Kee Pee's, flag, sword, Enfield, yadda.....
had a customized '79 gloss black stepside Chevy C-10 w/ "Midnight Rebel" logo
auto-show truck (yes, have several 1st. & 2nd place trophies for it & a 1st place Winston Cup Trophy..)

there's some "Groups" that want to BAN "Old-Glory" out there now...
keep watching the news...Crazy...just Crazy.. 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Mine will never come down.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Mine will never come down.


"I" fly BOTH American Flags :thumbsup:
stars-n-bars are "Dukes of Hazzard" to "ME" ONLY...
NO; Race/Hate here :thumbsup:
I know the History, even had relative in Civil War, wounded & on the battle field for 3 days @ Gettysburg..(survived, and lived on..)

my GReeeeaaat Uncle; Carthage, NY. Militia.... care 2 guess which "Color", HE wore ???  

Just let me live in My Lil' "DoH" World......
"Daisy" & I've been known 2 hang out over @ "Cooter's" from time to time..
(we actually HAD an upscale-bar club called "Cooter's" here in Jackson :thumbsup: )

back to my Senility :thumbsup:
Love Ya's ALL!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Frank Broughton (Jan 31, 2016)

Love the Saint Andrews Southern Flag!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Frank Broughton said:


> Love the Saint Andrews Southern Flag!


The "Southern-Cross"; C.S.N. & Maybe "Young" era (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

